# Wheel guns are fun...



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

Dusted off the old Ruger 44 & went to the range ... :smt023

Didn't do so hot guess I'm rusty smt003) this was @ 40 yds or so.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Looking good there Rusty. I drag mine with me about every other tme I go to the range. I just get a charge out of shooting them as much today as I did 45yrs ago. Nothing like blue steel and wood. Good luck.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

40 yds.???? Looks pretty damn good to me! What did ya' think of the cigar?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Hey Rusty you need one in each hand. Whooo!!! Hoooo!


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

I'll have to agree with that one. My S&W 29 accompanies me to every ammunition expending session.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

40 yards! Wow, I am lucky to get that grouping at 25 yards. 
I guess some guys are just natural shooters the rest of us have to work hard to do half that. :smt022


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*~ good optics make a difference ...*



Maximo said:


> 40 yards! Wow, I am lucky to get that grouping at 25 yards.
> I guess some guys are just natural shooters the rest of us have to work hard to do half that. :smt022


~ No sir, I wouldn't say I was a natural and it should have been tighter... But I will say Simmons puts out an excellent pistol scope and the Ruger 44 IS capable of better grouping than that in the hands of a TRUE natural = :smt023


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*~ got Simmons ... ?*



Charlie said:


> 40 yds.???? Looks pretty damn good to me! What did ya' think of the cigar?


~ the Simmons scope made the shots, I couldn't ever hit that (wide) group on iron sites = :smt023. And somedays it's better to be lucky than good... :smt003
And no Sir, I haven't had the stoggie yet. I put it in the humi... but maybe today would be a good day for a smoke. But I have to say that the "CLINTS Texas salsa" is EXCELLENT but haven't had the hot yet ~ thanks alot... :smt023


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

+1 with Revolver. I just can't get away from them old wheel guns. I can't hit like I use to, but I'll be shooting them till I can't shoot no more. 
Good Luck with yours.


----------

